# stihl 019t w/14" bar. any good??



## mahnertree (Feb 24, 2009)

I have an opportunity to buy a stihl 019t for under $200. I need a tree climbing saw really badly. Is this a good deal? How old is this saw? Any help would be great! Thank you.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 24, 2009)

mahnertree said:


> I have an opportunity to buy a stihl 019t for under $200. I need a tree climbing saw really badly. Is this a good deal? How old is this saw? Any help would be great! Thank you.


the ms200t is the best top handle saw available. look around, you will find a better deal/saw than the 019. $200 is a little steep fer an older used 019 stihl tree saw. on the other hand it is a stihl and there aint nothin bad about that. the 019 is a good pruning saw but has some trouble pushing a 14in bar. imo its best to run a 12in bar on them. look here in the chainsaw section of the classifieds and see whats around


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree. You can buy a used ms200t for $300-350 and you'll have 3 times the saw as the 019. Prior to buying ms200s for bucket work, I used 019s. The 019 and ms191 are simply wimply compared to the 200t. A good used 200t is a better investment than a slightly used 019 or ms191.

The new ms192t is the baby brother to the ms200t. I don't have one but I'm told it is far better than the ms191 but still nothing like a ms200t.

If you're still hung up on getting the 019, then I wouldn't give more than $100 for an average-condition one or $150 for like-new. If you're willing to spend $200, then a new ms192 isn't so much more and a good used ms200t isn't so much more from the price of a new ms192.


----------



## KD57 (Feb 25, 2009)

:agree2:


----------



## mahnertree (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks everyone. I will keep my eyes out.


----------



## ozzy42 (Feb 25, 2009)

I think you will be ok with a 192.I have 2of them,and 2ms200s 200 is a great saw but allmost twice the price.
And being that the 200s are such a good saw,I would be very sceptical of anybody wanting to sell one cheap


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 25, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> I think you will be ok with a 192.I have 2of them,and 2ms200s 200 is a great saw but allmost twice the price.
> And being that the 200s are such a good saw,I would be very sceptical of anybody wanting to sell one cheap



Actually, some stihl shops have program trade-in ms200s for $300-350. They're completely gone through and in good running order.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 25, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> I think you will be ok with a 192.I have 2of them,and 2ms200s 200 is a great saw but allmost twice the price.
> And being that the 200s are such a good saw,I would be very sceptical of anybody wanting to sell one cheap


i have a cheap 200t in the classafids here. it has been used very little. i took a few small parts off her for a buddy and all the throttle springs popped out on me but it is a great price on a great saw. it needs very little to be back in action. because im a trust-fund baby i get a new ms200t every year to keep me from . if you can put the trigger back in and get a new recoil spring for the pull start add a new rubber handle mount and throw a side cover on her you got a damd good lower hour used new model ms200t saw. i have the side cover but i always brake them so im gonna keep it.


----------



## mahnertree (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok everyone.. I took your advice and purchased a 200t on ebay for $240. I hope it is worth it. I feel i got a good deal because the seller didn't know if it was a 192t or a 200t. I compared it to sevearl other images of each model online and concluded that it was the 200t. I also just recently purchased a stihl 011 av that i decided i don't want and i'm selling that on ebay. I really hate ebay but it gets things sold for me. Thanks agian for the advice.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 10, 2009)

opcorn: I've tried all those top handle saws in the past. I didn't care for them at all. Couldn't even finish a med. size cleanout without having to gas it up again so I could finish. 

I've said it a few times...I like my 021 or 023 for a climbing saw. I like the extra reach and the power I get with'em. And can go almost the whole day without having to top it off with fuel and oil.


----------

